# New Labs



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello!!! I haven't been around for a while and it is nice to catch up on everyone's posts. I got some new labwork done. I had my thyroid removed 5 months ago. I saw my endocrinologist 1x after the surgery and she said to come back in 6 months. I know, I know, it should be watched every 8 weeks at this point.

So, I paid for a lab test out of pocket because I've been wondering if I'm slightly hyperthyroid. I feel a bit like time is going at warp speed and I'm a bit foggy and wired at the same time. So I got my test, and I think it looks like my levels are normal. The test was taken about 2 hours after I took my levothyroxine. I wonder if I shouldn't have taken my medicine that morning and if that is why my T4 levels are high.

TSH 0.768 0.45 -4.5
T4 2.05 0.82 - 1.77 (High)
T3 2.5 2.0 - 4.4

Any ideas? Before surgery my TSH was always mid-range and 2.5 and my T3 was always at the low end of the range.

I wonder if my foggy/wired/tired feeling could be related to early menopause. I just feel wacky.

Thanks for any opinions or ideas.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Given your labs before surgery and your wired/tired symptoms and high FT4, I would go with you are probably a smidgen over medicated.

You shouldn't need to fast your medication for blood work.

What is your present dose?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi!! No clue but nice to "see" you!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi webster!!! Hi lainey!!! hugs6 Nice to see you guys again too. My current dose is 125 micrograms of levothyroxine. Sorry I thought my old signature would come up with all the information. I wonder why it didn't.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Hellllloooo back 

I see the dose now--when do you see the doc?

It's not a big jump down to 112mcg, but that may take the edge off.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My surgery was three days after yours and I feel like I'm still lost. I was on 125 mcg Synthroid for three months, felt like I was beyond hyper and a couple of attempts to fine tune the dosage didn't help so I was switched to 60 mg Armour for two months and then last week bumped up to 90 mg Armour.

I've had three rounds of tests since surgery - 11/10/11, 12/22/11 and the latest on 2/22/12. My last results were so strange that the hospital lab called my endocrinologist and that was the day she prescribed the 90 mg dose.

I have relatively good days and more bad days than I wish I had but I'm hanging in there.

It's good to hear from you! :hugs:


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you could benefit from the addition of liothyronine and reduction of synthroid, it appears that you have conversion problems.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, now I'm really, really dizzy and have vertigo. I've had this for 2 days. I think it is time to call the endocrinologist. I hate this!!!!! Stop this boat, I want to get off!!!!!!! Waaahhhh!!! Time for deep breaths and relaxation. Going to my happy place....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, Snood....it's good to see you around, although I wish you were feeling better. I don't have anything to add, but just wanted to say HI and hope that things get straightened out soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hello!!! I haven't been around for a while and it is nice to catch up on everyone's posts. I got some new labwork done. I had my thyroid removed 5 months ago. I saw my endocrinologist 1x after the surgery and she said to come back in 6 months. I know, I know, it should be watched every 8 weeks at this point.
> 
> So, I paid for a lab test out of pocket because I've been wondering if I'm slightly hyperthyroid. I feel a bit like time is going at warp speed and I'm a bit foggy and wired at the same time. So I got my test, and I think it looks like my levels are normal. The test was taken about 2 hours after I took my levothyroxine. I wonder if I shouldn't have taken my medicine that morning and if that is why my T4 levels are high.
> 
> ...


If that is FREE T3, it is my opinion that you are undermedicated. Or you are not converting well if that is the FREE T4. It would be good for the 
FREE T3 to be at least in mid-range (3.2) or a bit higher.

FREE T3 is your active hormone.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> Ok, now I'm really, really dizzy and have vertigo. I've had this for 2 days. I think it is time to call the endocrinologist. I hate this!!!!! Stop this boat, I want to get off!!!!!!! Waaahhhh!!! Time for deep breaths and relaxation. Going to my happy place....


I didn't really have vertigo when I was on Synthroid but I had the closest thing to it! I felt woefully nervous, jittery, off-balance, coordination felt very off, I felt a lot like I was stuck in a mild panic attack most of the time.

My doctor tried cutting me back on the dosage but it honestly didn't make any difference. The straw that broke the camel's back came when I was trying to Christmas shop and broke a HUGE pottery vase in a store. Then I later sideswiped a big curbside recycling bin with the rearview mirror on my SUV and I K-N-E-W I had to do something.

60 mg Armour seemed to totally calm me down and I haven't felt particularly nervous or shaky or anything on it but my test results were horrible after two months. I continued having breathlessness, palpitations and actual chest pain until the day I started taking 90 mg Armour and all that stopped instantly.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

So are you still feeling good on the 90mg Armour? I really hope things settle down for you soon, IDClaire!!!! I can totally relate to how you describe your jitteriness. It is easy to bump things over and run into things when you're feeling like that.

I'm having a really stressful day. My dizziness actually feels a little better though. But, I found out that my FSH levels indicate that I'm going into an early menopause (I'm 43 years old). I also have these ovarian cysts causing pain, and they have to be looked at every 6 weeks. And now they say my mammogram had some "densities" they want to look at again so I'm getting another mammogram and ultrasound on Monday. Basically all my endocrine tissue is just going wacko and turning holey like swiss cheese!!!! And I'm pretty much in a permanent state of PMS. IT would be funny if my boss weren't clamoring for a work deadline and my daughter weren't screaming in my ear for crap. But still. I need to laugh about it.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

If I had a job, a boss and a child needing attention right now I'd probably have killed somebody! It's been all I could do to manage my own health, be there for my husband through some unsettling health concerns and help my mother but I couldn't handle a job right now. #1, there are still days when I feel like I don't have a brain - I can't really concentrate or even stay awake...other days I'm O.K.

One thing I have figured out is that the least little stress will send me into practically a complete meltdown and it'll take hours before I feel settled again. I've always been the most passive person I knew - now I really have a short fuse!

I believe I feel better with the 90 mg dose of Armour than I have felt since my surgery. My doctor called at noon today to say there was no indication of cancer tissue (?) on the ultrasound I had yesterday.

I've become so weary with all this that I honestly don't give much thought anymore to whether I need more or less Armour or what the doctor schedules - I just do it, I wait for test results and then just go with the flow...hoping someday I'll eventually regain a sense of normalcy again. I don't really feel bad but my energy level is still so low.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

You've got a lot on your plate and that would be overwhelming for anyone!!!

I know exactly what you mean about not feeling like you can do a job. I am a computer programmer and it is like I can't keep a thought in my head, which makes it really difficult. I'm trying to tell my husband that I'm having problems remembering things and even thinking. He doesn't understand at all. I just feel stoopid!!!

Anyway, my dizziness feels even better today. So, I'm not sure what that was all about.

That's good news from the doctor about your ultrasound. I don't know much about this, but after you've had thyroid cancer, don't they do some sort of imaging with radioactive iodine? I'd think that if they gave you radioactive iodine, they could scan your body for hot spots. I don't know what this is called, but isn't that what they'd do?

(((HUGS)))


----------

